# VFM 27 monitor for browsing coding videos



## mitraark (Jun 8, 2015)

Looking for a VFM ( Read, Cheap but reliable ) 27" Monitor

Will primarily use it for ( sorted according to priority, DESC order )

* browsing the internet, code ( hence 27", or is 24" going to be more value for money ? )

* Watch 1080p music videos.

* Play FIFA/GTA

* Maybe watch some movies

BenQ GW2760HS is available for Rs 16064/- from Flipkart. Looks decent, pricewise.


No preference towards IPS panels or such.


----------

